# Lightbox test



## zioneffect564 (Dec 6, 2007)

Well this started out as me trying to get into some product photography but then I just built a lightbox for the fun of it and i took some pictures and i think they turned out ok








This was my first shot and i know there are major harsh shadows but i decided to leave it I wanted to see what everyone else thought of them 








Alright on this one I started to take a picture of the full glass but then i decided not to and made it more of an abstract so i dont know but let me know what you guys think i have more pictures i just dont feel like posting them


----------

